# 4 month old female syrian hamster, Newcastle-Upon-Tyne



## snaisby (Apr 2, 2010)

Contact/organisation details: PM snaisby
Location: Newcastle-Upon-Tyne
Species: Syrian Hamster

Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female
Age(s): born mid-Sept 2011 so around 4 months
Name(s): Grace
Colours: Satin 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Was being advertised for free as wheel was 'too noisy', had been kept in a small plastic box.
Temperament: Very good, easy to handle and friendly. Active, lively young ham.
Medical problems: Missing most of right ear - old injury, fully healed and does not seem to bother her.
Transport available: Can transport to Teesside at certain times as I travel there fairly often.
Other: This little girl will need a minimum 80cm(l)x50cm(w)x30cm(h) cage and a minimum 8 inch diameter wheel. Potential adopters will need to fill in a short rehoming questionnaire to ensure she goes to the best possible home


----------



## snaisby (Apr 2, 2010)

Grace has now gone to her new home


----------

